
New MacBook Pro limited to 16GB of RAM, to save battery life - temp
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/28/13460496/apple-macbook-pro-16gb-ram-battery-life-phil-schiller
======
informatimago
My laptop is used 99% of the time on power supply.

The one at work is used 90% of the time on power supply (and then, only
because I'm lazy bringing the power supply in meeting room).

Apple is telling us: don't buy MacBook for your desk computing. Buy iMac for
desk, and for the one hour or two a week you need a laptop, add a MacBook Pro
too. Apple is telling us it very please would earn three times more money.
Being the biggest corporation is not enough for it, it just wants more.

~~~
nicolas_t
They would be telling us that if they actually released decent desktops. But
the imac and the mac pro are outdated...

------
gc9
1\. What widespread _laptop_ applications need 20+ GB of _random_ access
memory? With the low latency of PCIe storage, virtual memory could cover the
non-random access cases like editing UHD or DCI-4K videos, or data mining
large datasets.

2\. Apple might be looking forward to future generation processors, which
might add on-package memory with lower power and faster bandwidth. If that on-
package memory is limited to 16GB, then Apple could be preparing its software
ecosystem to deal with a similar 16GB memory window and latency/power cliff,
thus saving power and boosting the battery life in the next generation to
come.

